# [SOLVED] Jvc gz-hd10



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Really getting annyoned with my newly purchased JVC GZ-HD10 camcorder. I have taken a few small 2 minute videos for trial on YouTube.

The problem is that the camcorder records .mod files so I cant swiftly upload the videos to YouTube without having to convert files. I want to know is there a good file converter that works so I can upload the videos to YouTube? 

Thanks alot,
Joe Soap


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Hi Joe
most Everio cameras come bundled with Cyberlink software - if you don't intend to do anything too fancy in editing your videos you can use this to convert them for uploading to Youtube.
Open the Cyberlink software and import your video, edit it as much as you want, then export it as an mpeg.
If you decide to get into some more serious video editing have a look at these:

Adobe Premiere Elements 7 - multiple audio and video tracks (up to 99), greenscreening, Picture-in Picture, lots of effects and transitions and the ability to encode and upload your video straight to your Youtube account from within the editing software.

Sony Vegas Movie Studio 9 Platinum Edition - multiple tracks (4 video and 4 audio), green screening, lots of effects and transitions.

You can download and sample the trial versions of these from the links above - see if either suits your purposes before committing money :grin:
hope this helps


----------



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Do I use Cyberlink PowerCinema NE?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

do you have PowerDirector 5 NE Express as part of the cyberlink suite? it is the editing software that comes with Everio cameras


----------



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Yes I do:



What do I need to do next?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

What exactly happens when you upload the mod files to youtube?
Second try would be rename the extension to .mpg - MOD is JVC's stupid extension for MPEG-2 files. (Of course, do those tests on small uploads, lest they take a lot of time).
If all else fails, try VirtualDub (freeware) with the MPEG-2 plugin.
VirtualDub: http://www.virtualdub.org
MPEG-2 plugin: http://home.comcast.net/~fcchandler/Plugins/MPEG2/index.html
Open the file with VirtualDub. Click video, compression, and pick your favorite codec (some MPEG-4 version like Xvid or DivX is usually good). Click configure to adjust the settings to your liking. Then click file, save as AVI.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

I missed the PowerDirector post. Perhaps there's a setting in there that lets you convert to another format.
If not, open your video, drag it to the timeline, then produce a final video in a different format.


----------



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Thank you all for the help! Really appreciated!
Here is what I get when I drag the video to the timeline:


I know that there is a YouTube uploader button there but as the file is .mod it wont upload. I get an unknown error message


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Just a shot in the dark, but does the youtube upload button require you to fill out things, like account, passwords, or even URL? Perhaps those are missing.
Other than that try create a file. Chances are it'll let you pick a bunch of formats (AVI will probably be in the list) and/or codecs.
Have you tried my suggestion though? Changing the extension to .mpg
First show the file extension: http://www.fileinfo.com/help/windows-show-extensions.html
Then rename it to .mpg instead of .mod then upload the sample to youtube and see how it reacts.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Normally if you are using the Youtube uploader the software would encode your video in a format suitable for Youtube and link to Youtube and upload it. 
This is obviously causing some problem which may not necessarily be caused by the MOD file format because PowerDirector should be re-encoding the movie before uploading - you do have a current Youtube account I presume? 
What you need to do is allow Power Director to export your movie as an avi or mpeg by clicking on the "create a file" icon and follow the prompts which will ask you about file format, quality etc. 
This file will be saved to wherever you elect to save it on your computer - then you can use Youtube's uploader (from your Youtube account) to upload the file which will then be processed by Youtube to their specs. 
Long way around when you have a Youtube upload button in the edit software I know but if the error message can't be resolved ......


----------



## JoeSoap (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Jvc gz-hd10*

Thank you so much for your help. I have tried both methods and they work! I am so glad somebody could help me. Thank you again!


----------



## Ynotony (Jun 13, 2009)

I use PowerDirector7 in this way for the purpose you're describing... with no problem.

1. Import clips into PD7 and do all necessary editing.

2. Click Produce and select "Streaming File" - produce to Standard HD WMV.

3. Use Pazer VideotoFlash to convert to flv...
http://www.freewarefiles.com/Pazera-Free-Video-To-Flash-Converter_program_39476.html

(In this software there are many variables to control final output quality... bitrate etc)

4. Upload flv file to YouTube.

Cheers -

Tony


----------

